# EXC - Exterra Resources



## System (25 May 2011)

Exterra Resources Limited (EXC) is an Australian mineral exploration company established to identify, acquire and develop mineral projects that possess the potential for early cashflow and growth.

The Company has selected projects based on high grade historical production, near term production opportunity, sampling results and significant exploration potential, combined with robust geological concepts.

http://www.exterraresources.com.au


----------



## Miner (25 May 2011)

EXC is getting listed on Thursday.
sharholding published.
34% held by top 20 share holders.
It will be interesting to see at what price it gets listed in a southern market


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

EXC are holding a few projects with very high gold grades, but very thin in width.

*Zelica*
The Zelica Scoping Study is continuing, incorporating the results from the December drilling program as well as updated costs and assumptions. Results are due in the June quarter.
Zelica Mining Lease – All of the pre-requisites for the grant of the Mining Lease have been met and the application is currently awaiting final approval by the WA Government.

The Zelica Gold Project is located approximately 25km to the NW of the Linden Gold Project and was originally developed about eight years ago by a private company with the intention of operating as a vat leach. As part of that development, the following ground work was completed:
● Pre-strip on a 300m open pit mine (to 10m vertically), with 35,000 tonnes of ore stockpiled;
● Grade control drilled the base of the open pit ready for mining;
● Constructed two vat leach ponds, with a capacity of 80,000 cubic metres;
● Drilled water bores, including the reticulation of power and piping.
It is this level of preparatory work that has provided a strong foundation for Exterra to re-commence mining operations at Zelica, subject to regulatory approvals and resource confirmation

The Company is also in discussions with a well-known international engineering group, which is keen to look at the concept of BOO (build-own-operate) for the construction and operation of a processing plant at Zelica. This would significantly reduce capital and share risk. As these discussions progress, the Company will make an announcement in due course.

LINDEN GOLD PROJECT
Previously completed diamond drilling by Exterra in 2011 confirmed the high grade nature of the Second Fortune lode system and resulted in the reporting of a maiden JORC Inferred Resource of 207,000 Tonnes at 7.9 g/t Au for 52,270 ounces
Latest drill results for Linden
3 May 2012
HIGHLIGHTS
● High grade assay results received from the first two holes of an eight hole diamond drilling program
● Results received for the main lode are:
    Hole LNDD0006, 0.8m at 31.68 g/t Au
    Hole LNDD0008, 0.6m at 43.50 g/t Au

24 May 2012
HIGHLIGHTS
● Drill holes completed contained visible gold, and the results confirm the
continuity of high grade and at depth
● New results received for the main lode are:
● Hole LNDD0007, 0.3m at 65.10 g/t Au
● Hole LNDD0009, 0.4m at 25.40 g/t Au

4th July 2012
New results received included:
LNDD0011, 0.48m at 16.10g/t Au
LNDD0011, 0.66m at 9.05 g/t Au
LNDD0012, 0.30m at 15.00g/t Au
LNDD0012, 0.56m at 18.90g/t Au
LNDD0012, 1.00m at 6.58g/t Au
LNDD0013, 0.68m at 8.46 g/t Au
LNDD0013, 0.57m at 19.20g/t Au

*EGERTON GOLD PROJECT*
The Egerton Project is located in the Gascoyne Province of Western Australia. The main prospect, Hibernian, contains a JORC-compliant Measured, Indicated and Inferred Resource of 116,300t @ 6.4 g/t Au for 23,811oz. High grade intercepts within Hibernian Resource include 2m @ 147.0 g/t Au, 5m @ 78.90 g/t Au and 5m @ 96.7 g/t Au in quartz veins. The deposit is only shallowly tested to 70 metres below surface, with potential for additional resources in repeated shoots below this level and along strike.
The Hibernian Shear Zone is over 15km in length and sparsely tested.

*EUCALYPTUS PROJECT *(80-90% interest, subject to risk of forfeiture)
Exterra has entered into an agreement to assume the rights and interests in a Joint Venture covering the Eucalyptus Gold Project, located just to the north of Exterra’s Zelica Project. Eucalyptus contains a JORC-compliant Inferred Resource of 973,000 tonnes @ 2.73 g/t Au for 88,500 oz.
The acquisition is conditional on, amongst other things, the resolution of the pre-existing forfeiture action on the tenements. The tenements are subject to application for forfeiture and are therefore at risk of forfeiture. The case is well advanced through the WA Warden Court system, however the timing of a decision is out of the Company’s hands.

Peter Cunningham recently bought 415,000 shares on market.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426yzs7y206kdv.pdf


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*151% INCREASE IN SECOND FORTUNE HIGH GRADE RESOURCE*

● 151% increase to high-grade Second Fortune Indicated and Inferred Resource to 131,200 oz
● Second Fortune lode system remains open
● Pre-Feasibility study into developing an underground mine in progress

Exterra Resources advise that, following the completion of a 9 hole diamond drilling programme, the Company has today announced a substantial increase to the high-grade Second Fortune lode Resource at the Linden gold project (Exterra 100%).
The combined Indicated and Inferred Resource for the Second Fortune Main lode and associated hangingwall and footwall lodes at a 4.00g/t Au lower cut-off now totals:
461,900 Tonnes at 8.8 g/t Au for 131,200 oz.

The updated Resource represents an increase of 151% from the maiden Resource reported in May 2011 (Inferred 207,000 Tonnes at 7.9 g/t Au) and significantly, 47% of this updated Resource is classified as Indicated.
The Resource has now been defined to approximately 300 metres below surface and remains open at depth. Importantly, the Resource contains both footwall and hangingwall lodes, immediately adjacent to the main lode, which will increase gold ounces per vertical metre.


----------



## System (24 October 2017)

On October 23rd, 2017, Exterra Resources Limited (EXC) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders, pursuant to which Anova Metals Limited acquired all of the Company's issued capital.


----------

